# Illex Fat Hip Bag und Hip Bag endlich wieder sofort lieferbar!



## Angelcenter-Kassel.de (22. Januar 2014)

*Liebe Angelfreunde,*

*ab sofort wieder lieferbar...*





*Illex Neuheiten 2014*

Besuchen Sie uns auf unserer Facebookseite




_._


*Aktuelle Neuheiten & Angebote finden  Sie hier:*

*Neu im  Shop*


*Aktuelle  Angebote*


----------

